# Any 09 Felt F2 SL/F3 SL Reviews?



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Interested in these bikes & wondering if any of you rode the 2009s. If so, feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## noahknoll (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been riding my 09 F3 SL for about 2 months now and I love it. I really don't have too much to base the review off of, as it is my first high end road bike, but I know my SRAM equipment shifts like a dream. Never have had any problems with it. Stiff, Light, Fast. The only problem i have had with it is a small chip in the clear coat on the left side chain stay, probably from hitting it with my shoe once (my bad.) But after i touched it up, no problems.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input.

If anyone has any other year F3 or 2, I'd be happy to hear your input.

Or even an F1.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Any year? Cool!

I'd put my 2006 against anything. Mine has Dura Ace, carbon cranks, seat post and bars. Its very satisfying blowing by all the sheep on their Tarmacs and Madones, although those are fine bikes as well.


----------



## Damien (Apr 2, 2009)

*F4 felt*

Just toook ownership of a F4 SL, very slick fast and love it. Highly recommend Felt and I'm not a sales person.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

I was close to pulling the trigger on a Madone 5.2, BUT, the Felts are looking better every day.

Thanks for the feedback so far.


----------



## chuggets (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is a thorough review of the F3SL 2009 model by a respected name in the bike industry. http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/reviews/felt2009F3SL.shtml

Cheers


----------

